# Roamio Pro -> Edge Antenna stream V111 error?



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I have recently gotten an Edge Antenna and am preparing to shut off cable card on old Roamio Pro. I wanted to use the Roamio Pro as storage as we went through old shows via Edge Antenna. When I try to play something on Edge Antenna from Roamio Pro I get V111 error on every show. I can play shows on Roamio Pro from Edge Antenna so the connection is working. I can access both via my TiVo online account. They are both on Ethernet hooked to same switch. What am I missing?


----------

